# Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee/ Update: Walsh Denies Rumor



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Portland Trail [URL="http://www.fannation.com/tags/show_tag/4562"]Blazers[/URL]' dogged pursuit of David Lee could result in Marcus Camby returning to New York. Knicks president Donnie Walsh denied that he is working on a three-way deal with the Blazers and Clippers, but several team sources confirmed that Walsh and the Knicks' coaching staff have discussed the possibility of adding Camby, who was traded from Denver to the Clippers last July. Portland has been trying for months to acquire Lee, who will become a restricted free agent this summer. Mike D'Antoni would prefer to have the athletic 7-foot Camby as his center as opposed to the 6-9 Lee, who has improved offensively but has struggled on the defensive end. There was a report of the Knicks being involved in a deal that would send Quentin Richardson to the Clippers and Lee to Portland, with the Knicks getting back Camby and former Knicks first-round pick Channing Frye. Walsh, however, denied having discussed that trade with the Clippers and Blazers.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...knicks_consider_trade_to_bring_back_marc.html

Bring my Camby back home where he belongs! TKF, your boy Channing might come back, how you feel about that? Walsh better get a pick out of this deal because Frye for Lee is just not cutting it, better yet, throw in Bayless.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

This organization must really be scared of what type of money David Lee is going to ask for if they are thinking about doing this trade.

I like Camby and Frye but no way on this trade. It would be pure salary dump again(because they think Lees in line for a nice contract). Would be nice to get rid of Q though.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

If Lee is traded it was all about money, and the numbers he is putting up he will command a similar salary like some of the other double double guys in the league. That's the price of business I guess.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

I think lee would be modest kitty like al jefferson was, he knows his worth, i don't think he would ask for more than what he's worth. at least i hope he would, i don't really think anything should be done until the offseason with lee and robinson.i don't like the prospects of trading our future for our past, but tkf is right, if we do trade for them, we better get TWO first round picks lmao


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

I knew it. Walsh can't give lee a big contract. We are already stacked at the forward spots.
AL
Jeffries
Chandler
Danillo


I doubt lee would take a pay cut to play on an underachieving team. Now if we were a championship caliber team maybe but no. I'm not mad at lee for getting his money either. It's too bad though because he is a great piece to have on a good team


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*According to "sources" at Realgm.....*

The knicks will trade Qrich, Roberson, Lee, and Rose. They would get back D.Jordan, Camby, Frye, Jason Hart, and Bayless. Teams are Clips and Blazers. Seems closer to right to me. Jordan is a major project, Frye is a minor role player. Hart is a decent backup. Comes down to Camby and Bayless and Camby is getting older. Value seems right from the NY point of view...not sure about the others.

For what its worth....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

sounds good... only thing I dont like about the trade is that we have to part with lee. 

value seems pretty good especially if camby's contract is up soon as well. Low salaries + 'youthier' players = 2010 knicks a.k.a 2007-2008 blazers?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

So it's a real possibility?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

Like others said, i'm not mad if he goes for the money, but I don't want the knicks to be giving it to him. Chandler is better for the 3, and Lee doesn't have the defensive toughness I like for a 4, or the size to play the 5. I'd only like him to start at the 4 if we have a tough center, which we don't. 

If you want to talk about 2010.

Center
Amare/Bosh
Chandler
Wade/JJ
Duhon.

I just wish the Knicks had drafted Brook Lopez instead of Danilo.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

Lopez is looking like a serious steal all right - and he'd fit in D'Antoni's offense well.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

A legit 7' 260 with shot blocking prowess 10 pts 8rebs 1.9 blocks in almost 29 minutes per game.

he won't be a star, but he'll be a damn good player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*



Tragedy said:


> I just wish the Knicks had drafted Brook Lopez instead of Danilo.


Thank you, someone else called that on draft night I think it was either Kiya or Grinch. He would have been able to contribute now, and that would have been our center where we are lacking. We have SF's we didn't need to draft another one.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

wow, did Isaiah come back?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

In other Knick forums there are POLLS on the best Knick player this season....
and David Lee consistency is above every Knick player by 3 and 4 points. 
Duhon and Chandler are somewhat tied as the second best performing players. 

Bo Outlaw is Portland best 6th-Man off the bench....and I doubt if Portland is willing to give up Outlaw. 
The Knicks without David Lee.......is like the best High School Football 
team vs the Super Bowl Champs Giants. 

David Lee overall skillz, talents, and court awareness in a halfcourt 
or fast transition system is worth keeping (and paying $10M) to 
lure one or two star players to sign with the Knicks. 

There are not that many players in this league that applies David Lee's 
hustle, energy, and wise decision making on a consistent basis 
with all his teammates. Lee's biggest attribute is he is a chemistry teammate.

*Donnie Walsh & Dantoni should be FIRED if they trade David Lee 
for that stupid-ash 2010 plan. 

I have to go with Lebron James quote on this one.....*

*LeBron James may have had it right when he said in New York: "If you guys want to go to sleep and wake up July 1, 2010, go ahead."*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*



Tragedy said:


> Like others said, i'm not mad if he goes for the money, but I don't want the knicks to be giving it to him. Chandler is better for the 3, and Lee doesn't have the defensive toughness I like for a 4, or the size to play the 5. I'd only like him to start at the 4 if we have a tough center, which we don't.
> 
> If you want to talk about 2010.
> 
> ...



*The Knicks only have "ONE" PF on this poor 15 man roster and people want him to be Superman offensively, defensively, plus grab 12 rebounds for $10M.* 

David Lee has actually been recording a double-double hustling performance for 3 straight seasons....which is worth $8M to $12M in the NBA today. Lee's chemistry performance with every Knick teammate he played alongside with the last 4 years should've earned him that amount of pay raise. 

*Knick-Fans should've went hay wire when Donnie Walsh did not give "Lee & Nate" an extension on their contract.* 
If the Knicks would have picked "Brook Lopez" or either traded down to get "OJ Mayo", then sign (pass-first) PG-Duhon....the nucleus of "Lee, Chandler, and Nate" would've showed outstanding B-Ball in the Knicks scrimage-games before Training-Camp open to lock down the young "Trio" of last season with a contract which goes further than the 2010 season. Doing something like that on draft night would not have drawed all the LOUD BOO's in MSG after the selection of Gallinari. 
*On draft night every Knick-Fan knew the Knicks were in desperate need of a "Center or Guard" except Walsh & Dantoni (Duhon was proof of that)...*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't know why people don't respect Lee*

The guy is good. As a starter is is TOP 5 in rebounding. There is NO big man that cuts and finishes like Lee. He is not a great defender, true. He is a mediocre shooter, also true. But instead of focusing on what he does well, people like do focus on what he doesn't do well....just crazy. I'm with Kiya on this and surprisingly we have always agreed on the Lee issue. I understand he can get traded but it better be for something really good...not cap space, that would be incredibly stupid. If they want one of the great players they may need quality material for a sign and trade. Everybody loves Lee.....except a lot of Knick fans.

We may not even get ONE of the big FAs and yet guys like tragedy are gutting the team to make room for TWO!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

As of 1/6/09:


> An absurd trade rumor hit the Knick locker room Sunday. It said the Knicks, Clippers and Blazers were involved in a three-team, 12-player trade that would be consummated next week. A newspaper referred to it as a "report," but it actually was a posted comment on a Knick blog by a person claiming to have ties with the Clippers. The deal had the Knicks getting Marcus Camby, Channing Frye, rookie DeAndre Jordan, Jerryd Bayless and Jason Hart. The Knicks would give up Quentin Richardson, Lee, Anthony Roberson and Malik Rose. Knick president Donnie Walsh said yesterday, "It is a fabrication. I have not had any discussions on this at all."


http://www.nypost.com/seven/01062009/sports/knicks/trail_blazers_eyeing_curry_147395.htm


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Camby NY Bound, So Long David Lee*

Whew.


----------

